# Prop Help



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

That's a nearly 700 lb boat. I don't have much experience with that hull, but hunt with several guys that run that same motor on flat bottom aluminum hulls that are several hundred pounds lighter and they only get mid-30s loaded.


----------



## Little_Freeboard (Oct 30, 2008)

All are 3 blade props
Aluminum prop is 11/3/8 x 12
Stainless Power Tech 9.25 x 11
Stainless 10.5 x 14
I know you guys will be asking this...but I have not compared rpms at WOT prop to prop. But none of them over rev


----------



## Little_Freeboard (Oct 30, 2008)

NealXB2003 said:


> That's a nearly 700 lb boat. I don't have much experience with that hull, but hunt with several guys that run that same motor on flat bottom aluminum hulls that are several hundred pounds lighter and they only get mid-30s loaded.


Ok, so maybe that's all I will ever get at top end...I get 30 by myself. I have a 24 volt trolling motor so 3 batteries total, and a 6 foot power pole. I tested it without a cooler or any other heavy equipment. Perhaps 25 lbs all together in misc stuff.

I run with a guy that has a 16'6" skimmer skiff fully loaded with 2 people with a tihatsu 50 and he runs circles around me.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm sure you know this but you will never get great holeshot and great top end. pick whichever is most important to you.


----------



## Little_Freeboard (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, for sure....I don't need to be a speed demon, but would like to get a good balance, and keep up with my friends when we go out together. I have never had a shallow water boat with a 3 blade prop so I expected more top end. I will try to reduce overall boat weight by getting new smaller batteries. Also, will go back out soon with all three props and tools to change them out to compare during the same trip rather than trying to remember which rode best. Will document RPMs too,


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Your skiff weighs almost double the other one. Prop can't fix that unfortunately.


----------

